# Leopard Gecko Egg Incubation time



## SLYG350

Does anybody know roughly how long leopard gecko eggs will take to hatch If they are being incubated at 88 degrees?
Some people have said 30 days and others have told me 50 days!
Can anybody point me in the right direction? 

Thanks


----------



## SleepyD

I found that at 88*f you'd probably be looking at all male hatchlings and a hatch time of around 40 or so days


----------



## Emma86

What's more important to you - 
1) short incubation period
2) gender of hatchlings

If you incubate for females, it takes longer, but females are easier to rehome. Whereas males can fight when they get bigger, which could be a potential issue if you cannot manage to rehome them quick enough. On the plus side, males take less time to incubate as the temp is higher. 78-82 degrees is best for females, 83-88 degrees is both female and male (however higher and lower of the scale will be mostly one sex) 89-92 degrees is best for males. From what I have read I think you will have mostly if not all males. Incubation usually ranges from 45-70 days, temperature dependent. However I have no experience in this, so my advice is purely research. Good luck to you! It must be so exciting! I can't wait until it's my turn


----------



## vanassen

I incubated my eggs at 25/26C (77-79F) and they took 71 and 73 days

Hope this helps


----------

